# MES Vent Pipe



## moses (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a screened in back porch that I have converted into an outdoor kitchen. I enclosed half of it and left the other half screened in. It is one big room, half screened in half not. Make since??

Question is, I am putting my smoker (MES 40)  on the end of the porch that is not screened in and of course the smoke is going to be pretty thick on that end of the porch while smoking. I thought about using a dryer vent type pipe to vent the smoke out of wall and outside of the porch. I hope I described everything so it can be pictured correctly. Anyway, do ya'll think with the dryer vent being hooked to the top vent of my smoker and then ran approximately three feet and outside the exterior wall will affect the draft or smoke production in anyway?? I use one of the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker attachments to generate my smoke.

I posted this question on another discussion and questions of creosote (not sure that is the correct spelling), heat in the wall, and if going out the wall or roof with my vent pipe was better or if it made any difference at all.

Please help


----------



## moses (Jan 7, 2015)

This is a conversation between "Hamrhead 1971" and I.

That should not be an issue at all, Moses. In fact, a good many people put a short "stack" on top of their mes to help with draft issues caused by the wind. I will recommend that you find some type of vent cap to keep rain out, though. Should be fairly easy to find something at Lowes or Home Depot.

Smoke it cause you love it!

ReplyQuote  Multi 1  
Add a comment? (optional)

Add to ReputationCancel

post #12 of 17

1 day, 9 hours ago








moses
Trader Feedback: 0






  
*online*

180 Posts. Joined 7/2013
Location: Forest, MS.
Points: 12
Select All Posts By This User

I was thinking of putting a cap like that on the end of a dryer vent or something similar. Cant wait to get the room done so I can post the before and after pics. it pretty nice so far. Got a little more tile work and some trim work to do. and placing the main attraction (MES 40) in place.

ReplyQuote  Multi 0  
Add a comment? (optional)

Add to ReputationCancel

post #13 of 17

1 day, 6 hours ago








hamrhead1971
Trader Feedback: 0
I smoke...therefore I am.





  
*online*

157 Posts. Joined 11/2014
Location: Central Louisiana
Points: 15
Select All Posts By This User



moses said:


> I was thinking of putting a cap like that on the end of a dryer vent or something similar. Cant wait to get the room done so I can post the before and after pics. it pretty nice so far. Got a little more tile work and some trim work to do. and placing the main attraction (MES 40) in place.


Just so you can see it, here is a mod that another forum member uses when he needs to have his smoker inside his shop.












Screenshot_2015-01-06-16-11-31~2.jpg



__ hamrhead1971
__ Jan 6, 2015





As far as your setup, it sounds like this is to be a permanent setup?

Smoke it cause you love it!

ReplyQuote  Multi 0  
Add a comment? (optional)

Add to ReputationCancel

post #14 of 17

1 day, 4 hours ago








moses
Trader Feedback: 0





  
*online*

180 Posts. Joined 7/2013
Location: Forest, MS.
Points: 12
Select All Posts By This User

Yes my set up will be perminent. I have 2 MES 40's. One still in the box so when my current plays out, I can put the other right in its place.

ReplyQuote  Multi 0  
Add a comment? (optional)

Add to ReputationCancel

post #15 of 17

1 day, 3 hours ago








hamrhead1971
Trader Feedback: 0
I smoke...therefore I am.





  
*online*

157 Posts. Joined 11/2014
Location: Central Louisiana
Points: 15
Select All Posts By This User

Sounds like you are setting up for the long haul. I want to share a couple of ideas with you. Of course how you do it is up to you, these are just some thoughts from an old hand with over 25 years doing carpentry both residential and commercial.
I would not recommend using dryer duct to run through your wall. Reason being that a dryer typically runs at temperatures below 150 degrees. You goal is to exhaust air and smoke that will be upwards of 250 degrees. Rigid dryer duct would do it but it will be HOT and to me unsafe to run through a wall. I would go with double wall heater pipe. It is more expensive but a lot safer. After all, we are talking about the house you and your family live in. I will always recommend spending a little more money to ensure a families safety. Go online to Home Depot and search for DuraVent PelletVent 3 inch stove pipe kit. I used a kit similar to this last year on a small pellet heater in my father's clock shop down in Hattiesburg. It seems a bit pricey but it works great. Everything you should need in one kit. Get the end of the pipe away from the wall (especially if the exterior of the wall is vinyl), above the roofline if possible. Where the pipe passes through the wall itself, make the hole 2 inches bigger than the pipe then use scussion rings to center the pipe in the hole.
It may sound like it's a little extreme but that's what I would do. Safety first, second and third where the wife and kids are involved. Besides, it sounds like your are fixing up a nice area for your smoking needs so why skimp out on the exhaust system.
Just my $.03

Smoke it cause you love it!

ReplyQuote  Multi 1  
Add a comment? (optional)

Add to ReputationCancel

post #16 of 17

1 day, 2 hours ago








moses
Trader Feedback: 0





  
*online*

180 Posts. Joined 7/2013
Location: Forest, MS.
Points: 12
Select All Posts By This User

Thanks a ton man. I have been looking at the stove pipe like you mentioned but have been hesitant because of the cost. I did not realize the dryer pipe would not hold the heat well enough so I will for sure go with the stove pipe.

My plan was to come out of the top of the smoker and make a 90 degree turn and go out the side if the wall. You mentioned going all the way out of the roof. Would going out the wall not be ok?





hamrhead1971 said:


> Sounds like you are setting up for the long haul. I want to share a couple of ideas with you. Of course how you do it is up to you, these are just some thoughts from an old hand with over 25 years doing carpentry both residential and commercial.
> I would not recommend using dryer duct to run through your wall. Reason being that a dryer typically runs at temperatures below 150 degrees. You goal is to exhaust air and smoke that will be upwards of 250 degrees. Rigid dryer duct would do it but it will be HOT and to me unsafe to run through a wall. I would go with double wall heater pipe. It is more expensive but a lot safer. After all, we are talking about the house you and your family live in. I will always recommend spending a little more money to ensure a families safety. Go online to Home Depot and search for DuraVent PelletVent 3 inch stove pipe kit. I used a kit similar to this last year on a small pellet heater in my father's clock shop down in Hattiesburg. It seems a bit pricey but it works great. Everything you should need in one kit. Get the end of the pipe away from the wall (especially if the exterior of the wall is vinyl), above the roofline if possible. Where the pipe passes through the wall itself, make the hole 2 inches bigger than the pipe then use scussion rings to center the pipe in the hole.
> It may sound like it's a little extreme but that's what I would do. Safety first, second and third where the wife and kids are involved. Besides, it sounds like your are fixing up a nice area for your smoking needs so why skimp out on the exhaust system.
> Just my $.03



ReplyQuote  Multi 0  
Add a comment? (optional)

Add to ReputationCancel

post #17 of 17

1 day, 1 hour ago








hamrhead1971
Trader Feedback: 0
I smoke...therefore I am.





  
*online*

157 Posts. Joined 11/2014
Location: Central Louisiana
Points: 15
Select All Posts By This User

No, going out the wall is fine. What I was referring to getting the end of the pipe above the roof line to keep the smoke off the side of the house to eliminate any possibility of smoke related discoloration or soot buildup on the wall. Going above the roof may not be necessary as this is a smoker and not a heater. Building codes require minimum distances from the roof, both vertically and horizontally, to the end of the pipe on heaters.
Come out of the smoker, 90° thru the wall, 90° up to a rain cap. If you would rather not extend above the roof then keep minimum of 9 inches between the wall and the 90° upturn.
If you choose to use a single wall pipe instead of double wall stove pipe, simply make the hole in the wall a little bigger and wrap this section of pipe with some heat resistant non flammable insulation.


----------



## moses (Jan 7, 2015)

A private message from "Hamrhead 1971" to me

I was thinking about our discussion about the vent system. Two words have caused me to rethink it all: condensation and creosote. The shorter the pipe might be better. Post your question in the general forum to see if you can get some input from members who have piped their exhaust. I know Goliath has an exhaust pipe through his shop wall.


----------



## moses (Jan 7, 2015)

I wanted to include my conversation so everyone would know the concerns and hopefully someone can help out. Hamrhead 1971 brought up some good points that I never thought of.


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2015)

moses I have an MES40 gen2 using an elbow as a vent













267.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 8, 2015


----------



## moses (May 10, 2015)

Before












image.jpg



__ moses
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## moses (May 10, 2015)

Done












image.jpg



__ moses
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## moses (May 10, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moses
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## moses (May 10, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moses
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## moses (May 10, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moses
__ May 10, 2015


----------



## hamrhead1971 (May 10, 2015)

Looks like your set and ready to go.  Nice set up.


----------



## moses (May 10, 2015)

Thanks


----------

